# W: OOP Land speeder, SW Scouts, SW Long Fangs



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

:arrow: 

*WANT: (Pics posted below)*
Metal Land speeder OOP
Wolf Scout Sargeant #2
Metal SW Long Fangs (missile launchers, lascannon, and plasma cannon)
Metal SW scouts


























*HAVE:* 
 Paypal $$
Wolfborn Canis new in box **sealed**
Adepticon L.E. Warlord Crom
Full Borer mini
RAVENOR by Dan Abnett


----------

